# My Midas vs Red Texas Cichlid Pair



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

hi guys..
sharing My Midas vs Red Texas Cichlid Pair , they have 4~5 months .. male RT look like her, but my female Midas Does not interesting him ( i guess  )... but they dont have any big fight so far, just only some time Lip locking / tail bashing or bite the fins ... dont have body damage!!
 they are fine with my Fire Eel and Clown Loach ! they dont fight with them.... 
this video was about 2 months ago!!





*i already got the RT ( Female ) from Perry last week, will try to let them match,,,will take a video soon!*
.
.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

nice. how big are they?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Midas ... 9" 
RT .....10"
Fire Eel ..18"
6 Clown Loach 3" ~ 4" 
5 Jumbo Corydoras 3" 

sorry the Blackground very ugly! i already change them,,,,,


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

The male red Texas looks good Ivan you have taken good care of him since I sold him to you. Female is huge


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Ruf R said:


> The male red Texas looks good Ivan you have taken good care of him since I sold him to you. Female is huge


thks, perry..
after i stable the female RT, i will try leave them together .....
the Midas so for look like for interesting the RT , i may looking another south American Cichlid male for her! or i may used my golden FH with her!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Great looking fish! 

Especially your pair! Is the bowl in there for eggs?

Cheers and good luck with the breeding...


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

djamm said:


> Great looking fish!
> 
> Especially your pair! Is the bowl in there for eggs?
> 
> Cheers and good luck with the breeding...


yeah,, but so fsr 4 ~ 5 months dont have any eggs yet! the midas look like not interesting him, maybe different type so..., i will try this few days drop my other female RT to try!!! 
thks for looking!


----------

